# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  Help me Jtable trong java

## thuctapseonx01

tớ có một đoạn code sau



> import java.awt.BorderLayout;
> import java.awt.GridLayout;
> import javax.swing.JTable;
> import javax.swing.JScrollPane;
> import java.util.Vector;
> import javax.swing.Action;
> import javax.swing.table.AbstractTableModel;
> import javax.swing.JButton;
> import javax.swing.JLabel;
> ...


Vấn đề mình hỏi ở đây là
Làm thế nào để thêm dữ liệu vào các cột tương ứng như ID, Tên Sản Phẩm, Loại Sản Phẩm và Giá sản phẩm của Frame2 vào Jtable ở Frame1
và một điều nữa là mình đã làm Sỏrtter và Filter nhưng mà không thể nào settext vào Button để khi click vào button mà nó thực hiện việc Filter
mong các bạn giúp mình nhiệt tình nhé mình mới học Java thôi

----------

